# Four LaCie Thunderbolt Storage Devices Now Compatible With Windows



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Thunderbolt is making its way from Apple products to the PC with more hardware manufacturers adopting the new I/O, which has blazing fast data transfer speeds that are especially ideal for working with video and audio. One of the latest manufacturers to provide Thunderbolt capabilities for PC users is LaCie, which now has four storage products that work across Mac and PC platforms.


Here


----------

